# Just saying hey



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

We held it for you.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

Mike said:


> Anywho, I ride a burton clash 2010 (everyones favorite startup board)


i rode a 2011 clash last year and just upgraded to a Never Summer SL. Lots of good info on this board if you're willing to dig a little.

welcome to the forum


----------

